# Going places with someone other than my MOM!



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

:banana I've been talking to some people from work for a while now and we've gotten to be pretty good friends ( they don't know about the SA though :stu ) and they invited me to go hang with them. I was too nervous though and said no. The out of the blue the asked me if I was down to go cosmic bowling since it was one of the guys b-days. I ACTUALLY SAID YES :banana :banana It was a blast. Yeah there were times when I really felt out of place, but it was a lot of fun. Today we went to breakfast/dinner and it was a riot... LOLZ we're going to try to hang out every Friday. :stu :clap I'm so happy


----------



## sadguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I know how great It must feel to have fun with friends. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:banana :banana :banana the bananas are glad to here that, and so am I!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*hear


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

That is awesome! It sounds fun!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great =)


----------



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a lot funner (is that a word?) than what i've been doing so :banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great Tracy. 

:banana

Best wishes on your funner experiences!

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy for you!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

AWESOME!!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Good job. Looks like you are well on your way in recovering from this disorder.


----------

